# Nota de aplicación HP: cinta de cobre para fabricar circuitos de RF



## NarXEh (Jun 21, 2013)

Buenas!

Hace mucho buscando formas mas efectivas de hacer circuitos donde los problemas son la radiofrecuencia (en el que si miras mucho un transmisor deja de funcionar ) encontre esta interesante nota de Hp en el cual recomiendan armar circuitos con cinta de cobre.

La deposito aca por si a alguien le sirve (ojala) o le interesa.

saludos!


----------

